# Laptop für Photoshop, CAD und co.



## Schluedi (29. Juni 2017)

*Laptop für Photoshop, CAD und co.*

Servus!

Ich beginne im Oktober ein Studium in Computervisualistik und Design und möchte mir jetzt vorher noch ein gescheites Notebook zulegen.
Bisher habe ich mein ganzes Leben vor Towern verbracht mit Windows drauf. Weiß leider also überhaupt nicht was ich brauche.
Ich denke am sinnvollstens ists, wenn ich mich erstmal durch die Kriterien wusel:

Budget: 800€ - 1500€ 
Anwendungsbereich: Photoshop, CAD und co., dazu wohl Office usw. für Studentengedönse
Bildschirmgröße: Kann ich schlecht einschätzen, sitze halt zu hause vor 22". Denke mal an 15"?
Bildschirmauflösung: minimum 1080p
Glare/Matt: matt erscheint mir sinnvoller
Akkulaufzeit: möglichst lang
Gewicht: mir egal
Besondere Anforderungen: - 

Das Budget ist halt recht weit gefächert, da ich selbst nicht wirklich einschätzen kann was ich für Anforderungen an das Gerät habe. Grundsätzlich habe ich zwar nen Tower zu Hause, könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen den mal einzustampfen und gänzlich drauf zu verzichten. Der ist jetzt so 3 Jahre alt (Radeon R9 290x, i5 4460 4x3,20GHz) wird aber tatsächlich aktuell recht wenig genutzt. Würde also gern zukünftig viel am Laptop arbeiten.
Als jemand der sich nicht viel mit der Materie auskennt hört man ja häufig "machste was kreatives, nimm' nen Macbook". Hab mein Leben lang bisher nur mit Windows zu tun gehabt, würde einen Mac aber nicht ausschließen, sollte es sich für mich anbieten?

Ihr merkt schon, ich hab leider relativ wenig Vorstellungen von dem was ich brauche, aber vielleicht kann man mir da ja unter die Arme greifen!

Danke schon mal für Antworten und cheerio.


----------



## fotoman (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Photoshop, CAD und co.*

Nur mal ein paar Gedanken dazu, obwohl 99% der Dinge auch in den mind. 10 parallelthreads zu Studilaptops in den vergangenen Tagen hier schon angesprochen wurden:

>  sitze halt zu hause vor 22". Denke mal an 15"?
Ich würde ganz anders herum denken und dazu entweder Kommiitonen aus höheren Semstern oder den ASTA befragen: soll mobil AUF dem Rechner ernsthaft gearbeitet werden (egal, ob aufwändige Bildbearbeitung oder CAD-Modelle erstellen), oder dient der mobile Teil eher der Vorbereitung/Mitschrift und überall dort, wo ernsthaft PS/CAD und co genutzt werden soll, ist ein passender Monitor verfügbar?

> Bildschirmauflösung: minimum 1080p
Was bringt Dir mehr, jedenfalls bei 13-15,6" Deine Bilder mögen etwas schöner aussehen, ich finde das zur Bearbeitung aber eher hinderlich, da ich meine Bilder an HiDPI-Monitoren nicht mehr vernünfgit bewerten kann.

> Glare/Matt: matt erscheint mir sinnvoller
Zum Arbeiten wolte ich nur ein mattes Gerät haben, bei der Fotopräsentation sind gute glare-Displays aber "brilianter". Allerdings nur so lange, wie man die Umgebung kontrollieren kann (z.B. Spiegelung). Ich würde mind. genauso auf IPS achten, und je nach Anforderung aus dem Bereich "Design" auch auf den Farbumfang, den das Display darstellen kann. Genügt ein "einfaches" Display, das noch nicht einmal sRGB komplett abdeckt, da relevante Arbeiten am guten (kalibrierten) Monitor durchgeführt werden, Oder ist sogar eine möglichst große AdobeRGB Abdeckung am Laptop gewünscht?

> Akkulaufzeit: möglichst lang
Rechenleistung, GPU und lange Akkulaufziet wird sehr schwierig.

> Gewicht: mir egal
Huch, wird das Gerät also nur selten Transportiert. Ob 1,5 kg, 2,5 kg oder gar noch mehr, macht für mich einen sehr großen Umterschied aus, wenn das Gerät nicht nur zwischen zwei stationären Einsatzorten (imm Idealfall per Auto) transportiert wird.

> PC oder Mac
So lange alle Software, die Du nutzen willst/musst, auf beiden Systemen gleich gut läuft. ist das reine Geschmackssache. Mac und anti-glare gibt es nicht. Windows-Laptops, die in nahezu allen Ausstattungsmerkmalen mit einem modernen Mac vergleichbar sind, sind auch mind. genauso teuer.

Vermutlich wirst Du auch mit einem Gerät wie diesem
Test Asus ZenBook UX3410UA Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
alle Anforderungen abdecken können. Es bietet halt "nur" 98% sRGB, hat nicht die max. mögliche Rechenleistung und keine GPU. Dafür ist er schön klein, leicht und damit transportabel, und das bei langer Akkulaufzeit.

Mit 15" fällt mir dann fast nur der
Test Dell XPS 15 2017 9560 (7300HQ, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
ein, der aber neben dem Preis auch noch andere "Schwächen" hat.

Für ein wiklich gutes Display muss man wohl zum Vorgängermodell mit UHD greifen
Test Dell XPS 15 9550 (i7, 512GB, UHD) InfinityEdge Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
das übertrifft in Sachen Display/Farbumfang dann selbst ein Macbook Pro 15 2016


----------

